# EA Sports Cricket 2005 vs BLIC 2005



## bharat_r (Sep 8, 2005)

Which is better.
I have played EA Cricket 2005 full game & BLIC 2005 demo.
I found both to be dissapointing at the first sight.

But both games seems to have their + & - points.

EA Cricket's has great player & stadium details.The player faces for lisenced teams are so real.
Whereas the players in BLIC looks like famine struck people starved for some days.

See Glen McGrath in both the games:

*img86.imageshack.us/img86/6577/mcrath20052cz.jpg

The only thing I liked in BLIC is the hawk eye & also it's commentary.
EA has made Riche Benaud so boring to hear.

Many say that BLIC's gameplay is better so the game is better.
But graphics should also be taken into account.EA sure has an edge over BLIC in graphics.

Digit rated EA Cricket 2005 a 5/10 whereas it's compatitor rated it 3/10 & BLIC 8/10

What do u guys feel about both the games?


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 8, 2005)

I think at the core, both games suck. EA because of shoddy gameplay which makes the game dull and uninteresting and BLIC because of the poor graphics. However, if I had to pick a favorite between the two, I would pick BLIC simply because of the much better gameplay. At least BLIC is fun to play!

Now if only someone could combine the best elements from both games and release a cricket game


----------



## navjotjsingh (Sep 8, 2005)

Designers of EA should be hired by Codemasters. A better idea rather than releasing a new game.


----------



## moshel (Sep 8, 2005)

hey guys u know what i saw..........BLIC demo has original player names but BLIC full version doesnt have original player names????? i played it on pS2

I had hoped BLIC would stand to its true original form from the old bl game
but its a bigger disappointment than ea


----------



## anubhav_har (Sep 8, 2005)

Codemasters needs a  big revamp... only putting in hawk eye and new commentary won't make the title sell.. you need graphics in this world today which ea has improved with every title...


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 9, 2005)

well in my opnion between these two EA cricket is more good

but in reality i dont play these both game.both games lack many features

the grahpics of EA is really good over BLIC


----------



## medigit (Sep 9, 2005)

how to hit a six in Ea cricket 2005??plz tell in details.


----------



## playstationfreek (Sep 9, 2005)

"how to hit a six in Ea cricket 2005??plz tell in details"

keep one of your finger on the left shift key all the time wether u are playing or it is a cut scene,and play the game normally and forget about the shift key .timing is important other wise u can miscue the hit to the fielders


----------



## bharat_r (Sep 13, 2005)

moshel said:
			
		

> hey guys u know what i saw..........BLIC demo has original player names but BLIC full version doesnt have original player names????? i played it on pS2
> 
> I had hoped BLIC would stand to its true original form from the old bl game
> but its a bigger disappointment than ea



They have the original names only for ICC lisenced tournaments like ICC Champians trophy & ICC World Cup.If u want to play a normal ODI match or a test match u get fake names.


----------



## Madhav Vasudev (Sep 14, 2005)

I have played the full version of  Ea Sports cricket 2005 and found the game was really cool.esp graphics...
i played the blc demo and found gameplay to be better

But still my vote goes to EA SPorts 2005


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 14, 2005)

Me dont like both !

Will try ICC today...
P.S > Hey Vasudev, y isnt ur post count increasin ?


----------



## bharat_r (Sep 14, 2005)

His post count dosen't seem to imcrease because he must not have posted in any other forum other then General.


----------



## ApoCalypse (Sep 14, 2005)

both the games are hopeless
both the design teams gotta pull their socks up and work on the games
can't believe EA's oversight...
Sachin with a moustache lol 
the error could have been pardoned if it was some player like Nkala, Obuya or someone but of all people Sachin...amazing!! 

anyways anything they create can't match the actual game on the field


----------



## q3_abhi (Sep 14, 2005)

i think EA better.


----------



## moshel (Sep 14, 2005)

bharat_r said:
			
		

> moshel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats even worse


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Sep 14, 2005)

i think , BLIC is much better than EA cricket in enjoyment as the gameplay is much easier.


----------



## usmayur (Sep 15, 2005)

I'd say BLIC is less worse than EA 05.
My ratings:
BLIC :- 4/10
EA 05:- 3.5/10
Cricket games never were, are or will be good in terms of graphics and gameplay. Firstly there isn't a market for it (legal one), secondly these guys from Canada don't know a thing about laws of this beautifal game. So don't expect cricket to be anywhere near as good as FIFA in the near future.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Sep 15, 2005)

usmayur - you are correct. They should consult programmers and cricket specialists from Asian Countries where Cricket is a passion. I think some Indian Company should take initiative in coordinating either EA (easy to do) or Codemasters to develop a good Cricket game. Maybe EA would be a good choice because they have capability to give some cool graphics and can put good gameplay also(look at FIFA 05).


----------



## mako_123 (Sep 15, 2005)

Both the games suck . Anyhow if i have to choose between the 2 i will go for EA.


----------



## bharat_r (Sep 16, 2005)

I still feel EA's cric is better.

Players look crapy in BLIC,also no autoplay,so graphs like wagon wheel ,spider,run rate graph etc.In BLIC the 3rd umpire desition looks stupid & unrealistic.

The hawk eye too appears only when it wishes & not when we want to see it.

BLIC installation was very annoying too.
It's comes in 6 CDs.Each time next CD is inserted,we have to insert the first CD once again for it to check.

Then after installation..the game won't work in Windows XP for come AGP cards.
So some fiddling around with compatability modes..and then ur there.

EA Cricket 2005 was very simple to install & run.


----------



## paul_007 (Sep 16, 2005)

BLC is better than EA
Ea gives more importance to grafix than gameplay


----------

